# Out of Arkansas, to Denver, Then NYC Then Denver Then Out Again



## Travis Kaminsky (Dec 5, 2015)

Hey guys, I have a week and a half left in Arkansas. I have been demolishing a house for the past week with my Americorps team and next week we are doing new sheetrock and bathroom and kitchen and then hopefully a family will move in. It feels really good seeing an unused home getting ready for a family to move in and i'm glad to be a part of it. After that im in denver for another week and then back to "home" in new york for two weeks and then picking up stuff in denver and then back on the road to another project. TBD where im going but when i know ill post in the road dogs thread to try and find some people to hang and hit some shows with. Not to much going on in the bible belt. Im glad im doing this work, but i cant wait to get the fuck out the south.


----------



## TrainingHoppers (Nov 16, 2017)

Travis Kaminsky said:


> Hey guys, I have a week and a half left in Arkansas. I have been demolishing a house for the past week with my Americorps team and next week we are doing new sheetrock and bathroom and kitchen and then hopefully a family will move in. It feels really good seeing an unused home getting ready for a family to move in and i'm glad to be a part of it. After that im in denver for another week and then back to "home" in new york for two weeks and then picking up stuff in denver and then back on the road to another project. TBD where im going but when i know ill post in the road dogs thread to try and find some people to hang and hit some shows with. Not to much going on in the bible belt. Im glad im doing this work, but i cant wait to get the fuck out the south.



Good Luck man, have a great time on that journey of yours!

Stay safe!


----------

